# WCST



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

​
*Do you know of any tournaments in CA? SF area ?*

yes00.00%No1285.71%I dont know214.29%

*DO you want a tournaments in CA or SF area ?*

yes1071.43%no17.14%I dont know17.14%not sf area214.29%


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

just answer and If you say yes to anything just explain in the comments plz.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Have slingshot will travel 
Need lotto ticket first 
If you can make it to any gathering do it it's so much fun 
Cheers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it would be nice to have something slingshot related in cali.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I know ;(


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

MakeSlingshots said:


> I know ;(


cali is a big state, 58 counties total ! imagine if every county had some sort of slingshot club ?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Im intrested


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to have a tournament on the west coast. I am not fond of heavy traffic, so I would prefer not in the SF area.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

